# Old Craftsman Lathe Model 101.06242



## Drew101 (Mar 18, 2016)

I recently picked up an old craftsman lathe. I previously picked up a Montgomery Ward lathe but was unable to find any model on it and what it needed. I would like to get it running also. It needs centers and a motor. The craftsman is only missing a motor. I had a 1/3 hp 1725 rmp motor hooked to it last night and it did alright but it would bog down constantly. I will be getting a stronger motor.

I currently reload and I know there are some parts that are special to the equipment and others that are universal. So i have a few main questions.

Where do I find different live and dead centers at?

Is the live center threaded on one end?

What size centers do I need?

Are centers tapered?

Are centers universal?

How do I remove the existing ones in the live end?

What types of centers should I purchase to start with?

What size and type of motor should I replace with?

What type of belt will serve me best?

How should I mount the motor? Below on a hinge?

Any special maintenance needed for an old lathe? Removing and oiling bearings?

Where is a good source of parts?

This should at least get me started. I hope to be able to use it and produce something I can be proud of. Last light was a bunch of tear out and ragged wood. 2×6 ripped about 6" long. This was my first time ever turning but I would like any help on how and what I need to do to get the lathe in the best shape for turning.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Manual can be found here:
101.06242 (Cat# 2019) Craftsman, Companion or Dunlap 9 x 30 Lathe

Can't tell for sure, but from the parts pictures, it looks like it has MT1 tapers in the headstock and tailstock, so you should be able to find centers for it fairly easily. Your motor should work, but do you have the matching step pulley for it? Also, the headstock needs to be lubricated before using it, as otherwise you may damage the spindle and bearings (bushings). If you didn't, that may be why you stalled it. Any good light machine oil (non-detergent SAE20 or thereabouts) should work. I prefer AW32 hydraulic oil, which I use in both my Delta wood lathe as well as my South Bend metal lathe, and can be bought by the gallon pretty inexpensively.

Edit: after a quick google, it does appear to have MT1 tapers, and the headstock spindle is 3/4"x16tpi. Tool post is 5/8" diameter.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

